# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  ichat awmn users

## GOLDEN DRAGON

παρακαλούνται οι χρήστες macοειδων να κάνουν aim acounts να τα δηλώσουν εδώ για δούμε και κάνα video conferense της προκοπής 
και ξεκινάω πρώτος
manolismastoraki είναι το δικό μου  ::

----------


## d3X7eR`

Υπερήφανος κάτοχος imac 24'' --> aim account : d3x7erdd <---

Τί θα λέγατε να φιάχναμε εναν jabber server που να βγαινει και μσν για το δίκτυό μας? προσφερομαιιι!!



Mac RuleZ

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ξεκινα το  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ελα να βλεπω κινηση

----------


## thriloshelmug

ρε παιδιά με bonjour να το κανουμε να δουλεύει ΄τι σκατα το έχουμε?? [email protected] εγω... κανείς άλλος? billgout γραψε ρε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Somnius

Παλιό thread αλλά εγώ απ'έξω? Μπαα..

thrilos λύσσαξες κι εδώ ρε?  ::  χοχοοοοοοο

είμαι με [email protected] από το σπίτι (awmn δλδ) και από την δουλειά [email protected]

 :: 

edited : changed aims

----------


## Somnius

Τελικά βγήκε το gateway προς aim ή παίζει να κάνουμε κάτι με bonjour?

----------


## thriloshelmug

τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με το ichat στο awmn????

Και ναι είμαι και επίσημα client του AWMN  ::   ::  Καλώς σας βρήκα

----------


## Somnius

Αδερφέ ThrilOSX  :: 

Έτσι όπως είμαστε δεν βγαίνει έξω το iChat γιατί έχει παραξενιές, ενώ π.χ. το Adium βγαίνει έξω με έναν proxy..

Τώρα να παίξει μέσα στο AWMN, έτσι όπως το βλέπω ναι αλλά μέσω vpn και να κάνει ο καθένας broadcast μέσω bonjour αλλιώς δεν νομίζω..

Βασικά αν βρούμε λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες πως δουλεύει το bonjour μπορεί να γίνει κάτι system wide, και να είναι σαν το jabber (βλέπε του thunder) που όλοι μπαίνουν μέσα awmnίτικα..

Θα με βοηθήσεις ρε να το κοιτάξουμε? Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο μετά..

----------


## thriloshelmug

κατσε ρε λεφτέρη μήπως ξέρει και κανείς άλλος..  ::

----------


## Somnius

> κατσε ρε λεφτέρη μήπως ξέρει και κανείς άλλος..


Κοίτα υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξέρει ο Golden Dragon, που είναι mac-έμπειρος awmnίτης..

----------


## cirrus

Forget Bonjour.
Το bonjour παίζει με broadcast στο multicast address 224.0.0.251 τα οποία δεν πρόκειται να περάσουν στο awmn.

----------


## Somnius

Αν όμως κάνουμε τα hosts μας να τραβάνε το 224.0.0.251 σε μια 10άρα ή με κάποιον τρόπο κοντά σε αυτόν.. δεν θα γίνει δουλειά πιστεύεις?

Και πως θα μπορέσουμε να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι τέτοιο..

----------


## cirrus

> Αν όμως κάνουμε τα hosts μας να τραβάνε το 224.0.0.251 σε μια 10άρα ή με κάποιον τρόπο κοντά σε αυτόν.. δεν θα γίνει δουλειά πιστεύεις?
> Και πως θα μπορέσουμε να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι τέτοιο..


Όχι.
Μόνο αν όλο το awmn βάλει multicast support (i.e. not mikrotik2).

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μόνο αν όλο το awmn βάλει multicast support (i.e. not mikrotik2).


Αλλάξει switch, Πετάξει μερικά καθιερωμένα AP, (τα οποία θα κλ... έτσι και περάσει mcast) γίνει η δευτέρα παρουσία κτλ. 
Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ. το mcast απλά δεν είναι καθόλου βολικό για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## Somnius

Τότε δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε ελπίδες..  :: 

Εκτός κι αν το κάνουμε μεταξύ μας με vpn over awmn και παίξει σωστά?

----------


## thriloshelmug

ναι ρε παιδιά . μέσω vpn?

----------


## Somnius

Ναι αλλά θα παίξει σωστά το VPN μέσα στο AWMN, ή θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με το broadcasting του.. αλλιώς πάμε για ένα που είναι σαν, αλλά όχι, το hamacci. Θα το βρώ και θα σου πω..

----------


## Somnius

Τελικά δεν ήταν καθόλου δύσκολο και είναι πλέον και δοκιμασμένο..

* iChat με Jabber για Audio/Video over AWMN (guide με εικόνες) δείτε το wireless / internet*

Χαρείτε το!  ::

----------

